# 5 day split?



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 28, 2012)

Does anyone train every day of the week and take weekends off?

I'm thinking about doing this if I can plan it out to not interfere with recovery

I wanna employ an arm day into my routine

4 days isn't enough I think

Thanks


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

Just watched the Mike Mentzer interview posted by Prince. I'm probably a recovery deficient athlete, but as long as you're making gains then I see no reason to not follow a 5 day split. (Mentzer might argue, "BETTER gains!")

My current split is

Monday - back and biceps
Tuesday - chest and triceps
Wednesday - rest
Thursday - legs
Friday - delts and abs

Could you try chest on Monday, legs on Tuesday, delts on Wednesday, arms on Thursday, back on Friday?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Just watched the Mike Mentzer interview posted by Prince. I'm probably a recovery deficient athlete, but as long as you're making gains then I see no reason to not follow a 5 day split. (Mentzer might argue, "BETTER gains!")
> 
> My current split is
> 
> ...



I heard a lot more people see better gains training with an arm day

Wouldn't Wednesday Thursday and Friday interfere with recovery since your Hittin delts which involves triceps, and arms right before back? Since back uses biceps?

I really don't know what would work
I don't wanna work out on the weekend but if I have to I will


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 28, 2012)

mon - chest
tues - back
wed -  shoulders
thur - legs
fri - arms

This would give your arms a desent rest to hit them and see results. Remember shoulders and arms are secondary muscles so you dont have to inialate them to make them grow. I do 8 to 12 even 15 reps sometimes on my arms. But hey thats what works for me.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> I heard a lot more people see better gains training with an arm day
> 
> Wouldn't Wednesday Thursday and Friday interfere with recovery since your Hittin delts which involves triceps, and arms right before back? Since back uses biceps?
> 
> ...



One day dedicated to arms definitely gives a psychological boost as you get both biceps and triceps pumped.

And no matter how you split it, with five consecutive days something will interfere with recovery. You could vary intensity or volume to compensate?

I'm looking forward to additional replies.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 28, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> mon - chest
> tues - back
> wed -  shoulders
> thur - legs
> ...



This looks like a good split

How many sets do u do for biceps nd how many for triceps?

Thanks


----------



## easymoneymike (Apr 28, 2012)

I've tried 5 straight training days and on cycle or not by the 4th or 5th day I feel like I"m dragging.  I've always got better results with doing arms on their own day.  I just don't feel I can do them justice trying to do them after I'm spent from doing a larger part like shoulders, chest or back.  With my schedule and my gyms hours I've had to make my split 4 days a week.  I don't know if you schedule will allow it, but you could do an AM PM split one day a week if it does.  That's what I do.  My usual split is:

Monday AM: Shoulders, traps PM: Arms
Tuesday: Legs
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Chest
Friday: Back


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 29, 2012)

easymoneymike said:


> I've tried 5 straight training days and on cycle or not by the 4th or 5th day I feel like I"m dragging.  I've always got better results with doing arms on their own day.  I just don't feel I can do them justice trying to do them after I'm spent from doing a larger part like shoulders, chest or back.  With my schedule and my gyms hours I've had to make my split 4 days a week.  I don't know if you schedule will allow it, but you could do an AM PM split one day a week if it does.  That's what I do.  My usual split is:
> 
> Monday AM: Shoulders, traps PM: Arms
> Tuesday: Legs
> ...



I am gonna try 5 straight days and depending on how I feel I will do a 4 day split with one am and pm session
I'll let everyone know what works for me


----------



## bjg (Apr 29, 2012)

i train 5 days myself no problem...but i have very fast recovery ....
that is my suggestion and what i do sometimes myself. i keep one day for the muscle i want to focus on . for example for me i would like to focus on biceps...so for my 5 days routine , one of the days is only biceps. You could  choose one day for either biceps or triceps depending on what your weakness is.
 one of my routines is as follows.
Monday chest/ triceps
Tuesday Back, abs + some cardio
wednesday: legs
thursday: shoulders +(either 6 sets of light chest before or 6 sets of light triceps after)
Friday: rest or  abs + cardio
saturday Biceps
Sunday : rest or abs+ cardio or cardio + light legs
 thursday and friday could be switched around.
 so i have two days for rest or abs+ cardio. 
However,  I don't follow this religiously ..i take a rest anytime i feel i need it.


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> This looks like a good split
> 
> How many sets do u do for biceps nd how many for triceps?
> 
> Thanks



I do four exercises for biceps 3 sets and four exercises for triceps 3 sets.  I rest no longer than a minute on each set. Remember to change up exercises every few weeks. Be intense but most important be smart. If you train till your pump is gone then you did to much. I can barely scratch my head after my arm routine. Good luck bro!


----------

